# Lava rock = Gas grill rock?



## hatterbee (Apr 20, 2008)

Can you use bags of "lava" rock that is sold at the hardware store for gas grills? This rock is small enough for a background and cheap, but I'm not sure it is the same thing you buy at the petstore. Any help?

Allen


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

yes.


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 5, 2008)

WOOHOO home depot here i come


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Just make sure it is not treated with any chemicals. Look for all natural lava rocks for gas grills.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds interesting. How will you set up the background with it? I've seen so many novel and inspired backgrounds on here...I'd like to see a photo of what you do.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Makes a good biological media for wet/dry filters too.


----------



## hatterbee (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm using some vinyl gutter material and cutting holes in it, then siliconing the rocks to the glue. I saw it somewhere on the web. I will try to find the link and post it. I am doing it a little diffirent than that guy did, I will be making vertical and horizontal caves and the vertical ones will hide all the pipes and cables.


----------

